# Old Sears Lathe Help?



## SRogers93 (Jan 12, 2008)

A friend of mine gave me this old Sears and Roebuck lathe. I am new to woodturning and the price was right but I can't seem to figure out if there are any modern accessories that will fit it or if I can do what I want with it. I was hoping to turn some pens but as you can see in the pictures the spindle is not hollow to use what is needed for that type of project. Dose anyone know of any solutions to this, and if there are any attachments that might work for this lathe? I have searched the model #14923871 and come up with nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Not familiar with that lathe; I won't put too much into this for accessories. Can't see clearly on the tailstock. The tailstock center needs to have a bearing.
Check the alignment on the lathe first. Then chuck up a piece of wood and apply tailstock pressure and see whether the headstock and tubes flex. If it doesn't pass these tests; you will be disappointed in doing pens. If you can't get good alignment, the brass tubes in pens would be off-centered. You can still use it to turn spindles on both centers, but not with something fixed at one end like a pen mandrel.

The spindle size is probably 3/4" x 16 TPI. If you are going to get a lathe, I would suggest you get 1" X 8 or 1¼" X 8, and Morse Taper #2. Avoid those odd sizes.

Gordon


----------



## SRogers93 (Jan 12, 2008)

The tailstock dose spin. I tried a test run with a small piece of stock and it ran well. I was able to produce a good round piece with my extremaly limited experience. The spindle is 3/4" and 16tpi though it is not a full inch long. So for a free lathe I can't beat it but what else can I do with it other then make cool looking sticks :laughing: ?


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Just use your imagination, you can do a lot of stuffs. With faceplate and glue block, you can even turn bowls. If you try side grain bowl, make sure you have a bowl gouge for safety reason.

Something like a scroll chuck is just modern invention.

Gordon


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

If it is pens that you are most interested in. Try and aquire a 60 degree dead centre that will fit your 3/4 x 16 thread. Then it is simply a 60 degree Live centre in the tail stock. Then you can turn bushing to bushing. A lot of pen makers are now using this method as it gives a truer pen blank.

If you want to make bottle stoppers then Pen state industries ( for one) have a 3/4 x 16 screw chuck at a not too extortionate price.

Let me know if you want to know more about this method


----------



## SRogers93 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, I wasn't sure I could find anything to fit this old beast at all. I have found on line that craftsman had a some plates that are 3/4" and 16 tpi, hopefully I can do something with these. I was wanting to try my hand at turning some bowls. Anyway thanks again.


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

If you want to spend some money then check if any of the scroll chucks ( supernova, talon, anything like that) has a 3/4 x 16 isert for mounting on the lathe.

Another suggestion from a member of another group( Thanks Randy) suggested looking for a 3/4 x 16 nut and bolt. Screw the nut half way onto your spindle and then screw in the Bolt. Then grind the bolt down to a point to use as a dead centre. Or if you know an engineer ask him to turn you a longer sleeve to replace the nut for this idea. it will give a better grip. Or get two nuts and weld them together for a better grip.

Though you shouldnt need too much strength at the spindle end as using a dead centre means that the pressure is pushing the centre on to the spindle


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

If your not up to spending out to much to start with and want some face plates and chucking then make some theres a link to my page with a pdf, easy to do and gives you a bit of tool work making them. LB..

http://shapewood.co.uk/Documents/Wooden%20Faceplates.pdf


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazybear said:


> If it is pens that you are most interested in. Try and aquire a 60 degree dead centre that will fit your 3/4 x 16 thread. Then it is simply a 60 degree Live centre in the tail stock. Then you can turn bushing to bushing. A lot of pen makers are now using this method as it gives a truer pen blank.
> 
> Let me know if you want to know more about this method


Crazybear,

I am interested in this method. It sounds like a great idea. My "A" mandrel is slightly bent; I have problem where the two out of round blanks rotate.

Any pointers to this method other than milling the blanks square to the tube? Do I also need to make my own bushings for 7 mm?
A picture would be appreciated. Thanks for sharing.

Gordon

SRogers, You already have a faceplate, go with something small first.


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

If you have a few chisels you can do a lot with what is pictured. The screw chuck/face plate and the spur drive center will get many shapes spinning for you. Woodturning sites, many with a load of pictures and how-too's, abound on the net. Look around outside and pickup a few free tree branches and cut to size. Green wood is much more fun to turn and a lot easier than cutoffs from 2X material. Once you get those long shavings coming off of a piece of green wood you will be hooked! After that plan on setting aside a good deal of your income for accessories bigger lathes and a ton of "miracle tools"! Everyone turning for a few months has gone thru the "upgrade" fever to one end or another. The important thing is to enjoy yourself!......Bill....


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Gordon

A lot of Pen turners are moving to this method so its not one I can claim as my own. Dead easy.

60 degree dead centre in Headstock. 60 degree Live centre in Tailstock.

With the 7mm Tubes you could try making bushings from corrian. All they need is a 60 degree dimple in the base for your centres to locate. Or you could simply snug the centres up into your tubes ( not too much pressure or you risk flaring the tube). A member on another forum that I am in sells all sorts of stainless steal bushings for this method.

Basically you locate your blank between the centres and turn down to the required size. ( using calipers if you dont have bushings) then you can put whatever finish you use on the blank

I have posted a link to a tutorial which shows what I am talking about.The tutorial refers to using this method for finishing but many turners are using it to turn the blank first

If anyone objects I will remove the link. ( I dont want to be seen as poaching members)
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/Dead_Center.pdf


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Srogers

pen state industries sell a screw on mandrel which fits your lathe

link
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkm-al.html

at $17.95 it looks like a good deal

some of my buddies on another site dug that out for me


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazybear, I really like this simple approach. The less gadgets, the less chance something would out of round.

Thanks, I will stop trying to find the perfect mandrel.

Gordon


----------



## SRogers93 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks again all you guys are GREAT . Looks like I will turn this old beast into a working lathe one way or another until I save up enough for an upgrade, oh and gain some skill. I look forward to picking your brains again in the future. Thanks again immensely.


----------

